# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  İbni Arabi Kimdir ?

## ceyda

ibni_arabi_2010310.jpg" Her doğru sözü gelişi güzel söylemekle yükümlü değiliz. "
Muhyiddin İbn-i Arabi, Muvahhidun döneminde 27 Ramazan 560da Mürsiye (Murcia), İspanyada doğdu. Bilinmeyen bir sebeple 8 yaşında ailesiyle birlikte İşbiliyeye (bugünkü Sevilla) geldi (muhtemelen babasının memuriyeti nedeniyle). Ailesi Arap Tayy kabilesine mensuptu. Yakın cedleri hakkında fazla bir şey bilinmiyorsa da, anne ve baba tarafından nüfuz ve itibar sahibi kimseler olduğu anlaşılıyor. Akrabaları arasında tasavvufî bilgilere sahip kimseler vardı. Dayısı Ebû Müslim el-Havlânî de, kutupların büyüklerinden sayılır..
İlk tahsilini bu şehirde yaptı, uzun bir süre burada kaldı. Çocuk yaşlarında 'Ahmed İbnul-Esirî' adında genç bir Sufi ile arkadaş oldu. İbnu'l-Arabî, bu tahsil sırasında bir aralık Halvet'e çekilmiş her sahada ve özellikle tasavvufî marifetler sahasında hiçbir şey bilmezken ve bu hususta hiçbir kitap da okumadan, keşif ve keramet yoluyla birçok şeylere muttali olarak halvetten çıktı.
Endülüs'de bir süre daha kaldıktan sonra, seyahate çıktı. Şam, Bağdad ve Mekke'ye giderek orada bulunan tanınmış alim ve şeyhlerle görüştü. 1182'de İbn-i Rüşd ile görüştü. Bu görüşmeyi eserinde anlatır. Bu İbnu Rüşdün bilgi'nin akıl yolu'yla elde edileceğini söylemesiyle meşhur olduğu yıllardır. 17 yaşındaki genç Muhyiddin gerçek bilgi'nin sadece aklımızdan gelmediğine, böyle bir bilginin daha çok ilham ve keşf yoluyla elde edilebileceğine inanmıştı.
Bu senelerde 'Şekkaz' isminde bir şeyh'le tanıştı. Bu zat küçük yaşlardan itibaren ibadete başlayan, Allah korkusu taşıyan, hayatında bir kerecik olsun ben dememiş olan ve uzun uzun secde eden bir kimsedir. Muhyiddin o ölene kadar onunla sohbete devam etti. 1182-1183'de İşbiliyyeye bağlı Haniyyede 'Lahmî' isimli bir şeyhden, bu zatın adını taşıyan bir mescidde Kur'an dersi aldı.
1184-1185'de 'Ureynî' isimli bir şeyhle tanıştı. Eserlerinde Ondan ilk hocam diye bahseder, çok faydalandığını söyler. 'Ureynî', Ubudiyet [kulluk] meselesinde derin bir bilgiye sahipti. Bu yıllar'da 'Martili' adlı bir şeyhten de istifade etti. Ureynî Ona:Sadece Allaha bak derken MartilîSadece Nefsine bak, nefsin hususunda dikkatli ol, ona uyma diye öğüt vermişti. Martilîye bu zıt önerilerin içyüzünü sordu. Bu zat, kendi nasihatinin doğruluğunda ısrar edecek yerde, Oğlum, 'Ureynî'nin gösterdiği yol, doğru yolun ta kendisidir. Ona uyman lazım. Bizim ikimiz de, kendi halimizin gerekli kıldığı yolu sana göstermiştir dedi.
Bu yıllar'da İşbiliyyede Kordovalı Fatma adında yaşlı bir kadına (tanıştıklarında 96 yaşındadır) 14 sene hizmet etti. Bu kadın, erkek ve kadınlar arasında müttaki ve mütevekkile olarak temayüz etmişti. Çok iyi bir kimseyle evliydi. Yüzü o kadar güzeldi ki, İbn Arabi onun yüzüne bakmaktan utanırdı.
1189'da Ebu Abdullah Muhammed eş-Şerefî adında biriyle tanıştı. Kendisi doğu İşbiliyyeli olup, Hatve ehlindendi. Beş vakit namazını Addis Camii'nde kılardı. İbadete aşırı düşkünlüğünden namaz kılmaktan ayakları şişerdi.
Arabi, İşbiliyyedeyken (1190) hastalandı. Okuma kabiliyyet'ini kaybetti. 2 Yıl bu halde kaldıktan sonra 589'da (Hicri) Sebte Şehri'ne giderek orada ahlak makamına erdiğini söylediği İbnu Cübeyr ile tanıştı. Bir süre sonra İşbiliyyeye döndü. Aynı yıl Tlemsene geldi. Burada Ebu Medyen (ö.594)[1] hakkında gördüğü bir rüyayı anlatacaktır.
1196'da Fasa gitti. Orada yaptığı Seyahatler sırasında büyük şöhret kazandı. 1198'de tekrar Endülüse geçti. Gırnata Şehri dolaylarındaki Bağa kasabasında Şekkaz isimli bir şeyhi ziyaret etti. Onun Tasavvuf yolu'nda karşılaştığı en yüce kimse olduğunu söyler. 1199-1200'de İlk defa Hac için Mekkeye gitti. Orada [el-Kassar] (Yunus ibnu Ebil-Hüseyin el-Haşimi el-Abbasi el-Kassar) isimli bir şahıs'la sohbet etti. Hacdan sonra Mağribde, oradan da Ebu Medyenin şehri olan Becaye'de bulundu. Bir süre sonra tekrar Mekkeye geldi ve "Ruhul-Quds", "Tacu'r-Rasul" adlı eserler'ini yazdı.
1204'de Medine, Musul, Bağdad'da bulundu. Musul'da, "et-Tenezzülatu'l-Musuliyye" yi yazdı. Musuldan ayrıldıktan sonra Konyaya geldi. Orada tanıştığı Sadreddin Konevinin dul annesi ile evlendi. Konyada iken "Risaletül-Envar" ı yazdı. Selçuk Meliki tarafından hürmet ve ikram gördü. Sonra Mısıra geçti; tekrar Mekkeye geldi ve burada bir süre kaldı. Mekke'de el-Futuhatu'l-Mekkiyye, Fusus'u rüya'da gördüğü Peygamber'in emriyle ve O'nun istediği şekilde yazdığını, bu eserin önsöz'ünde belirtir. "Veliler bilgilerini, peygambere vahyi getiren meleğin aldığı kaynaktan almaktadırlar." Bağdad ve Halepde bir süre dolaştıktan sonra 612/1215 de tekrar Konyaya geldi. 617 de Şama yerleşti. Zaman zaman civar şehirlere seyahatler yaptı. 638 de 22 R.Evvelde (1239) Şam'da öldü. Kabri Şam şehri dışında Kasiyun Dağı eteğindedir. 1500'lerin başında Sultan Selim, Şamı Osmanlı toprağı yaptığında oraya türbe, camii ve imaret inşa ettirdi. Medfun bulunduğu türbenin kubbesinde -İbn Arabi'nin kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen- 'bütün yüzyıllar yetişdirdikleri büyük insanlarla tanınır, benden sonraki yüzyıllar benimle anılacak' mealindeki bir beyit yazılıdır.

----------

